# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد ثبت نام در کنکور

## mr.hossein99

درود
دوستان بعد ثبت نام ( کد پیگیری و  شماره پرونده داده شد )
1. نحوه دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه و... ؟ در روز واقعه :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (77): 
2. از کجا بفهیم اطلاغات ثبت شده ، مورد پذیرش واقع شده و ثبت نام قطعی شده ؟
3.اگه اطلاعات اشتباه  باشه ( مثلا کد پستی ) چه روی خواهد داد ؟

----------


## broslee

کارت جلسه تو تیر میاد نزدیکی های کنکور

میتونی ویرایش رو بزنی.برای ورود به صفحه ی مشخصاتت اون کد ها رو میخواد.

----------


## mr.hossein99

خوب از کجا مطمئن باشم که ثبت نام انجام شده و قطعی هست ؟!
اطلاعات وارد شد کاملا صحیح هست
ممنون

----------


## Mr Sky

> خوب از کجا مطمئن باشم که ثبت نام انجام شده و قطعی هست ؟!
> اطلاعات وارد شد کاملا صحیح هست
> ممنون


از کد پرونده و اون کد 16رقمی که بهت میده

----------


## mr.hossein99

> از کد پرونده و اون کد 16رقمی که بهت میده


منظورتون کد پیگری ثبت نام و شماره پرونده هست ؟

----------


## Amiiin

http://s7.picofile.com/file/8238953784/Capture.JPG

سلام من توی فرم نهایی که واسه پرینت میده این بخش وضعیت تحصیلی خالی موند
مال همه اینطوره یا فقط مال من اینطور شد؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mr Sky

> منظورتون کد پیگری ثبت نام و شماره پرونده هست ؟


بلی

----------


## lili96666

میشه ویرایش کرد ثبت نامو

----------


## Uncertain

دوستان کمک فوریه الان دارم ثبت نام میکنم به اون قسمت اطلاعات داوطلب رسیدم ولی معدل کل دیپلمم نمیدونم چنده چیکار کنم بیام بیرون چی میشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ahmad098

> دوستان کمک فوریه الان دارم ثبت نام میکنم به اون قسمت اطلاعات داوطلب رسیدم ولی معدل کل دیپلمم نمیدونم چنده چیکار کنم بیام بیرون چی میشه؟؟؟


بیای بیرون چیزی نمیشه ، فقط سریال ثبت نامتو داشته باشی دوباره  میتونی ثبت نام کنی

----------


## Uncertain

اومدم بیرون دیگه هرچی شد.....................

----------


## Fatemeh4247

سلام بچه ها 
دوستم مدرک پیش دانشگاهیشو سال ۹۰ گرفته میخواستم بدونم کدصوابق تحصیلی لازمه؟ ب دیپ کد ک مراجعه کرده بود کد نداده بود 
 :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## ahmad098

> سلام بچه ها 
> دوستم مدرک پیش دانشگاهیشو سال ۹۰ گرفته میخواستم بدونم کدصوابق تحصیلی لازمه؟ ب دیپ کد ک مراجعه کرده بود کد نداده بود


سوابق تحصیلی  *دوره  پیش دانشگاهی* موثر در آزمون سراسري به سوابق تحصیلی گفته می شود که دارای  شرط زیر باشد:

فارغ التحصیل دوره پیش دانشگاهی  در خرداد ماه سال 91 و بعد از آن باشد.

پس با این حال واسه سوم آره ، ولی واسه پیش لازم نیس

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> سوابق تحصیلی  *دوره  پیش دانشگاهی* موثر در آزمون سراسري به سوابق تحصیلی گفته می شود که دارای  شرط زیر باشد:
> 
> فارغ التحصیل دوره پیش دانشگاهی  در خرداد ماه سال 91 و بعد از آن باشد.
> 
> پس با این حال واسه سوم آره ، ولی واسه پیش لازم نیس


مرسی بدون کد پیش ثبت نام شد :Y (682):

----------


## Taha19

سلام دوستان .ی سوال داشتم .......خواهش میکنم ج بدین لازمه
 کد داوطلب من در دوره ی متوسطه یه چیزه و در پیش دانشگاهی ی چیز دیگه هستش ؟آیا همه اینجورن ؟؟؟

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> سلام دوستان .ی سوال داشتم .......خواهش میکنم ج بدین لازمه
>  کد داوطلب من در دوره ی متوسطه یه چیزه و در پیش دانشگاهی ی چیز دیگه هستش ؟آیا همه اینجورن ؟؟؟


بله برا همه همینطوره

----------


## mona27

سلام
ديروز بعد ثبت نام كه كد پرونده و رهگيري رو گرفتم برقا رفت به نظرتون ثبت نامم تكميل شده؟يني بعد اون مرحله ديگه اي نداره؟

----------


## * m g h *

سلام.اگه کسی اطلاع داره لطفا به سوال منم جواب بده
من لیسانس دانشگاه آزاد دارم و میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم. بند 23 ثبت نام که وضعیت تحصیلی در آموزش عالی است باید فارغ التحصیل مقطع کارشناسی بزنم؟ اگه اینو بزنم روزانه حسابم نکنه بعدا برام مشکل درست بشه؟ اگه هیچ کدام بزنم بعدا میفهما؟ بچه ها خواهش می کنم هرکی اطلاع داره راهنمایی کنه. مرسی

----------


## _fatemeh_

یه سوال من دادم کافی نت ثبت نام کرد بعد الان که اومدم قسمت ویرایش دیدم فقط کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش ثبت شده اگه این کافی نتیه خنگ بازی درآورده باشه و هردوتا سوابق رو مثله هم زده باشه چی میشه ؟؟ چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام
> ديروز بعد ثبت نام كه كد پرونده و رهگيري رو گرفتم برقا رفت به نظرتون ثبت نامم تكميل شده؟يني بعد اون مرحله ديگه اي نداره؟


سلام مرحله دیگه ای نداره
ولی برا اطمینان برو سایت سنجش قسمت مشاهده و پرینت اطلاعات، کد رهگیری و پروندتو بزن اطلاعاتت میاد

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> یه سوال من دادم کافی نت ثبت نام کرد بعد الان که اومدم قسمت ویرایش دیدم فقط کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش ثبت شده اگه این کافی نتیه خنگ بازی درآورده باشه و هردوتا سوابق رو مثله هم زده باشه چی میشه ؟؟ چیکار کنم؟


 برو سایت بیین درسته یا ن .اگ اشتباه بود ویرایش کن

----------

